# Vomiting white/clear mucus?



## tonisaysss

layla had a cup and a half of innova at 8 am (as per every day since, well, ever) and things were fine all day. it's been very rainy here today so she hasn't gone out and gotten into anything bad.

my boyfriend and i were gone for maybe 4 hours. we come home, layla is extremely excited and totally fine. she goes out to pee, comes in, and within 10 minutes she is yacking up white mucus. she proceeds to do this 3 times. very little amounts, but very snotty. 

after cleaning this up, i went and gave her a small amount of innova and she refused to eat. i offered her a bit of turkey, she ate one piece and refused to eat the next. she also played with an ice cube for a bit because i wanted her to have some liquids. 

she's the biggest chow hound ever so it's weird for me to not see her eat.

she was dewormed, had her first rabies, and finished her booster maybe 2 days ago. i don't know if that's relevant or not.

her nose is wet, she does not have a fever, her gums are pink, her poop was just normal, she gets excited and her tail wags, but then she keeps getting up and wandering around and laying back down and cries randomly.

she keeps going to her water bowl and sticking her snout in it and blowing bubbles. i don't know what her deal is.

anyone know what the white mucus could be from? sorry for the long post, i'm sure it's nothing, but i worry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

If she isn't better by morning I would be calling the vet. Could be from the shots and worming but better safe than sorry.


----------



## momtoMax

Max puked up 4 times of clear mucusy stuff until he finally got something I think he ate outside up. I was beside myself but he was fine afterwards. If it's white....hmm, could that be foamy? My Max makes that stuff on his jowls when he's eating. It's like frothy slime. Perhaps there's nothing in her belly and her yacking it up is making the slime frothy? Hmm. Not much help...just letting you know as a dog owner I've seen both kinds!!


----------



## tonisaysss

she just came under my chair and vomited up more white mucus and the water (i guess?) she had just drank. it's not foamy, it's very very snotty. 

she is laying next to my boyfriend and occasionally whining.

i'm trying to get in touch with my mother because there is a 24 hour vet service 18 miles away.


----------



## tonisaysss

if she does not have a tight tummy and her tummy is making noises and she's easily throwing up, am i safe to rule out bloat?

i know no one here is a vet, but i'm just asking for peace of mind. i cannot get a hold of either of my parents (i'm a broke student, sadly) regarding vets. she has not thrown up in a half hour and just drank more water. 

she seems to be okay now?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Not meaning to freak you out -but when Bails was "in bloat" he was puking (not really puking, but dry heaving) and white foam that was very "squishy" was all that was coming out.

Please be careful.....I just saw the topic title and checked on here just in case as it was my first thought.

He was also very restless, panting and something was more than obviously wrong....


----------



## BeauShel

One thing I noticed in your thread, was the last time she had eaten was at 8 am. And your post was tonight. So had she eaten any dinner or lunch from the 8 am feeding? Sometimes if a dogs stomach is empty for a long time they can get sick like that. Let her tummy rest. Make sure she stays hydrated. I forget how old is she again? 
On the subject of bloat, does her stomach feel distended and if you tap on it does it sound hollow? Is her gums red or pink?


----------



## tonisaysss

i appreciate all of your help. 

i actually looked up bloat on this forum and someone mentioned about how they assume strange positions. layla went to drink again and then vomited once more. since she obviously couldn't hold down water, i decided to take her to a 24/hr vet. every one was very nice and understanding of my financial situation so i'm very glad i went where i went.

they did a fecal float and she had whipworms. within 10 minutes of the tech leaving, layla had a severe episode of diarrhea on the floor. they did a snap test and she tested positive for parvo. she had her last booster nearly 2 days ago and it was too late. they are treating her for the next 3-7 days at the vet. she is hooked up to antibiotics and vitamins among other things. they told me they have lost only 2 dogs to parvo out of thousands and that we brought her in at just the right time. she quoted me 500-600$ since i am a student. i gave them $140 which was all i had.

i am so distraught. i haven't stopped bawling for the past 3 hours. i hope everything will be okay.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad you got Layla to the vet when you did. She is in good hands now and I'm sure they will have her good as new in no time. Having been there and done that I know how hard it is to leave your pup at the vet but those IV's will keep her hydrated after all that vomiting and diarhea. Keep us posted.


----------



## BayBeams

It is a good thing you didn't wait and took your dog in right away. You made the right decision.
Parvo is such a nasty bug! I will be thinking positive thoughts for you and your pup!


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you both so much. 

i keep reading online that if a dog survives parvo they will most likely be sick and weakly for the rest of their lives? is this true?

i should probably stop filling my head with negatives.


----------



## BayBeams

NOT TRUE! Dogs do quite well after a recovery form parvo.
I know how worried you must be and you are right...stop reading the negative things as it will only add to your stress. 
Try to rest and keep strong for your pups return to you once he kicks butt with those nasty parvo bugs!


----------



## Florabora22

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy!!! I'm glad she's getting the care she needs though, but I'm sure you're worried sick. Oh, I hope she feels better by tomorrow morning - I'm sure she will. Poor Layla!


----------



## tonisaysss

i'm not even in a suitable state to go to walmart and buy bleach to disinfect. i'm an absolute mess. i've had dogs all of my life but i've never felt such a connection with any animal like i do layla. i'm heartbroken already.

i'm just hoping for the best. she only experienced symptoms nearly 2 hours before we got her to the vet. her stools were firm and not even bloody before we got her to the vet where she first experienced diarrhea. 

i've thrown out all toys and beds. i'm going to hit the floors, bathroom, and yard with bleach if my face ever returns to normal.

thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## missmarstar

Oh man, sending good positive healing thoughts Layla's way!!


----------



## hollyk

I'm so sorry to hear about Layla. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so sorry to hear Layla is sick with Parvo. It sounds like you have caught it early, and with you taking her to the Vet so quickly, I am sure she will get better soon. I had a little Doxie that got Parvo at nine months. She had all of her Parvo shots, and still got it. She was extremely sick, and we nearly lost her, as she was so small to begin with. But.....I wanted to tell you, she did get better, after a week at the Vet's, and we brought her home. She was never sick after that, and lived to be just one week shy of her 16th birthday! so, please don't think they will always be sickly afterwords....it just isn't true! Sending you lots of hugs, and many well wishes for your Sweet little girl.:smooch:


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Also sending good thoughts your way for both you and Layla.


----------



## Olddog

Wishing Layla a speedy recovery. I know it's hard to walk out the clinic doors alone without her, but it's a big joy when you go back to pick her up. She is in good hands.


----------



## momtoMax

Thank god you took her to the vet!! If the vets feel positive, then that's a super good sign!! Great quick action by you.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Just wanted to send a few positive thoughts and hugs your way. I'm so sorry theat Layla is so sick, but you got her to the vet quickly and she is in good hands. I know you must be so distraught, but do take care of yourself so you are ready for sweet Layla's return from the vet.


----------



## tippykayak

She'll recover and you'll set up a payment plan at the vet. Everything will be fine. It's a good thing you took her in when you did. The kind of distress she was showing by pacing and crying probably meant she was in a bad place. I'm sorry I didn't see this last night or I would have hastened you to the vet. When you combine repeated vomiting of clear liquid combined and the agitation she was showing, it's a sign that something is seriously wrong.

After you get the bleach, sit down and make a repayment budget for the vet bill. Once you're done repaying, keep taking that same amount out of your budget every month and set it aside for future bills. 

It sounds like they have it under control at the vet, which is great news. Keep us posted.


----------



## Laurie

Sending pawsitive thoughts and puppy dog hugs to Layla!!! At least she is in good hands with the vet......


----------



## nixietink

Oh my gosh, I am SO SORRY! Poor Layla...

I know how you feel. I am a student too and Vito fell very ill my 2nd day of classes. It is so distressing. How awesome of your vet to take payments. Not many do that anymore.


----------



## mylissyk

You got her to the vet really early in her infection and treatment is highly successful! Layla will be back to normal in a week or two and never look back. You did exactly the right thing getting to the vet so fast! By acting so quickly you made sure she will be fine.

Keep us posted, deep breath, you did good for your baby.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you all for the support. it really means the world right now. 

i just got off the phone with her vet. the woman who answered went back to check up on her and said she's stable and alright. nothing has really changed for the better but most importantly nothing has gotten worse.

i'm probably going to go visit her tonight around 8PM when the same staff i saw last night is in if i can hold it together. it's so hard to look at her.


----------



## janine

Just checking in on Layla...and sending get well wishes.


----------



## tonisaysss

i'm sitting here racking my brain as to how she got this. i know there's no definite way of knowing, but she was actually at the dog park within a week of this happening.

we live in an apartment for now and she's not an 'outside dog' so i don't think she could have contracted it at home.

is there something i should do to prevent this from happening to other dogs? should i call up the park? the only contact she has with other dogs/feces is that park. i feel like i should do something...


-----
the website has no contact info. i guess that won't be happening.


----------



## jwemt81

Wow. I havent' been on much over the past few days and I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry that you're going through this. How awful. I'm just curious....did your breeder take her for a parvo vaccine as part of her first set of vaccinations before you brought her home? Both of our boys have the parvovirus vaccine when they were about 6 weeks old. I hope she recovers quickly! Good thoughts coming your way...


----------



## tippykayak

tonisaysss said:


> i'm sitting here racking my brain as to how she got this. i know there's no definite way of knowing, but she was actually at the dog park within a week of this happening.
> 
> we live in an apartment for now and she's not an 'outside dog' so i don't think she could have contracted it at home.
> 
> is there something i should do to prevent this from happening to other dogs? should i call up the park? the only contact she has with other dogs/feces is that park. i feel like i should do something...


Parvo is highly, highly contagious, particularly to pups and to dogs with parasitic infections in the intestine, so the whipworms probably made her more susceptible.

You could certainly let the people who run the dog park know that a puppy got parvo there. There was probably an unvaccinated dog who was pre- or post-symptomatic and pooped there, and Layla sniffed at the stool some time later. Even if it was properly cleaned up, the residue on the grass could have still carried it. It's _very_ persistent in stool.

These things happen, and there's little we can do to control them. One thing you can do for the future is to make sure she's on Interceptor instead of Heartguard, since Interceptor prevents whipworms and a few other things that Heartguard doesn't. Without the whipworms and once she's a bit older, it's rather unlikely she'll get it again.

I've heard the parvo vaccine isn't all that effective. Probably better than nothing, but preventing the parasitic infection will probably do more in the long run.


----------



## tonisaysss

jwemt81 said:


> Wow. I havent' been on much over the past few days and I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry that you're going through this. How awful. I'm just curious....did your breeder take her for a parvo vaccine as part of her first set of vaccinations before you brought her home? Both of our boys have the parvovirus vaccine when they were about 6 weeks old. I hope she recovers quickly! Good thoughts coming your way...


thank you. we are hoping for the best because we brought her in before she started truly showing the symptoms of parvo.

she was given a parvo vaccine at 6 weeks as well.


----------



## tippykayak

tonisaysss said:


> the website has no contact info. i guess that won't be happening.


Maybe you could put up a sign?

"My 6-month-old puppy contracted parvovirus about a week after a visit to this park. It is likely that she was exposed here, though we can't be sure. Make sure your dogs are vaccinated and don't treat this disease lightly."


----------



## tonisaysss

tippykayak said:


> Maybe you could put up a sign?
> 
> "My 6-month-old puppy contracted parvovirus about a week after a visit to this park. It is likely that she was exposed here, though we can't be sure. Make sure your dogs are vaccinated and don't treat this disease lightly."


great idea. i will do just that. 

someone had a litter of puppies (probably 6 weeks or so) at the dog park when i was there last. i just don't want to see anymore little puppies get put down because proper treatment is unaffordable.


----------



## tippykayak

tonisaysss said:


> great idea. i will do just that.
> 
> someone had a litter of puppies (probably 6 weeks or so) at the dog park when i was there last. i just don't want to see anymore little puppies get put down because proper treatment is unaffordable.


Somebody brought 6-week-old puppies to a dog park? The chance that those puppies could also contract parvo is incredibly high, and in a 6-week-old, the survival rate is well below 50%.

I would definitely put a sign, and you might want to add that parvo often KILLS very young dogs.

You could even include this note from workingdogs.com:

"Parvo is a virus that attacks the lining of the digestive system. It causes dogs and puppies to not be able to absorb nutrients or liquids. Puppies are especially prone to it because they have an immature immune system. When dogs and puppies contract parvo, they often have diarrhea, vomiting and lethargy. Usually they stop eating and develop a bloody, foul-smelling, liquid stool.

Symptoms usually begin with a high fever, lethargy, depression, and loss of appetite. Secondary symptoms appear as severe gastrointestinal distress, such as vomiting and bloody diarrhea. In many cases, dehydration, shock, and death follow.

Parvovirus is characterized by severe, bloody diarrhea and vomiting, high fever and lethargy. The diarrhea is particularly foul smelling and is sometimes yellow in color. Parvo can also attack a dog's heart causing congestive heart failure."


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sending good wishes for a speedy recovery for puppy Layla. She's in good hands, so try to keep your spirits up and your attitude positive. Hard to do when you're so worried, but she needs you pulling for her, not crying over her.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so glad that you took her into the vet. Never would have expected parvo but thank goodness she is getting the care to make her all better. It sounds like she did get it at the park and I agree you should put the sign up. Does the place have an office or is it like a gated park? 
We will say a prayer for her and hope that she is going to be ok. Hugs for you, it is nothing that you can have prevented. She is at the age that she can get out and around and has had shots so you would never expected something like this. You did the right thing in getting her there so soon. Dont blame yourself.


----------



## amy22

oH MY..I am so glad that you took Layla to the vet so quickly. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet puppy. I am sure that she will be ok..she is in good hands now. Let us know how she is when you go to visit and please keep us updated on her condition.


----------



## tonisaysss

i just went and bought bleach and signs/markers. i made two and put them on both sides on the billboard as well as the page the vet printed for us about parvo.

i mentioned on the sign that we believe she contracted it from the dog park, that parvo WILL kill if left untreated and that treatment is very expensive and recommended that they do not attend unless current on vaccinations. it's a pretty horrific and eye-catching sign so hopefully it will catch some attention. i see such young dogs there and i'm so afraid the same thing will happen to them. 

there is not an office nor could i find the phone number for the dog park. they had a page to email them on and after i was done writing it, i noticed i couldn't submit it. go figure.

i had my first panic attack ever last night so i don't know if i'm going to go in tonight to see her. i might just send my boyfriend instead for some positive energy.


----------



## inge

I just picked this up, how frightening! I'm so glad you took her to the vet! I hope she will get better very quick!


----------



## tonisaysss

we just paid the vet another visit. we brought her a t-shirt of mine and even rubbed it on lola, my min-pin, for her scent and left it in layla's kennel.

she's still on an iv drip. she seems fairly alert and she wagged/thumped her tail into the wall for the first 10 minutes we were there until we got her to calm down. i rubbed her face/ears down with a cold **** cloth because she seemed a little warm. she was whimpered twice -- i don't know if it's because she was sick or just wanted out of the cage.

anyway, she's alert and stable. the vet-techs seemed optimistic with her. one said she didn't have a blow-out (diarrhea/vomit) for the rest of the first night after we left until that day and hasn't tonight (from what i gathered, at least.) we just went to bring her our shirt and deliver a little positive energy.

all looks good thus far. i feel a little less stressed as of now, thankfully. thank you all for the kind words, it really means so much.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great idea to post the signs at the dog park. That one wouldn't have crossed my mind. Also nice to hear that she is feeling a bit better. I'm sure you will feel much better when she is back under your roof. Appreciate the updates.


----------



## tippykayak

I'm glad you were able to bring her some positive energy yourself. I was hoping you'd get to a place where you could head over there and be strong for her.

Any word on her liver or kidney values? That's the scariest possibility for longer-term problems.


----------



## tonisaysss

no, i had not asked. what should i ask them tomorrow regarding her kidneys/liver?


----------



## tonisaysss

if you were in my shoes, please let me know the concerns/questions you would have regarding her condition/long-term. i'd genuinely appreciate it. if there any tests i could have done now to make myself aware of any further problems, i'd have them done.

thanks so much.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Oh poor baby, sending lot's of prayers and kisses to you're Layla.

Hope she recovers quickly sounds like you and the vet are on top of it!


----------



## zephyr

*Thinking of you & Layla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I am glad she seems to be feeling a little better & I hope she is feeling ALL better really soon!! I really really really feel for you... being a student sucks, for money at least!!!!  BUT you are doing everything right so far, everything will get all paid up in the end, and Layla will be happy & healthy!


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that she is doing better. It does sound really positive to me. We will keep positive thoughts for Layla.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you all so much for the positive thoughts.


----------



## Coopers-Mom

So sorry for dear Layla, you & your boyfriend. How awful? I had just sent you a direct note because I noticed you were in the Orlando area & so are we; that was before I read this post. We are also sending positive, healing thoughts for Layla!

Can you tell us which dog park it is that you believe Layla contracted Parvo? We take Cooper to a couple of dog parks in the area & want to be sure.

Take Care of all of you & keep us posted.


----------



## tonisaysss

Coopers-Mom said:


> So sorry for dear Layla, you & your boyfriend. How awful? I had just sent you a direct note because I noticed you were in the Orlando area & so are we; that was before I read this post. We are also sending positive, healing thoughts for Layla!
> 
> Can you tell us which dog park it is that you believe Layla contracted Parvo? We take Cooper to a couple of dog parks in the area & want to be sure.
> 
> Take Care of all of you & keep us posted.


thank you so much.

baldwin park/fleetpeeples is where we believe she contracted the parvo. it's the only park she has been to within the past few weeks and she's an apartment dog, so process of elimination points to baldwin. i was there today putting up warning signs for parvo. i used to go to downey dog park and i know they shut down a few times last year due to parvo as well.

when layla is well, i would love to let them meet.


----------



## Coopers-Mom

Oh, thank you so much for letting us know. Cooper was just at the Baldwin Park dog park on Saturday (as he has been for the past 4 Saturdays). I will be on the lookout for any unusual physical signs!

How exactly do dogs contract Parvo? Is it only thru other dog feces?

I hope Layla is well very soon! We look forward to meeting her in the near future. My email address is [email protected] Feel free to email me directly to get them together.

Take Good Care!
Dawn


----------



## tonisaysss

it's transmitted through feces, yes. layla has never eaten feces from the dog park, but she is a big fan of digging and sticking her face in the dirt (as my signature depicts) and i believe that is how she got it. that, or digging and licking her paws. it could also have been in the water. who knows for sure.

all the feces break down and dissolve into the soil due to rain and whatnot and parvo can survive up to 9 months apparently. 

and will do. thank you. hopefully cooper will be fine.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Just checking in before bed to see how little Layla is doing tonight. I am so happy to hear it sounds like she is feeling a bit better! That is WONDERFUL news! It is always so positive when you see that tail wagging and thumping the floor.:smooch: Sending you, Layla, and your boyfriend all the very best wishes and hugs!! It sounds positive she is on the road to getting better! Try to get some rest, Layla will need you to be strong when she comes home to fully recover. Thank you so much for keeping us all updated. You have all been in my thoughts and prayers for her recovery and homecoming!


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you so much! it really means the world to me. 

i'm in the midst of disinfecting my apartment. i keep reading that lysol does and does NOT kill parvo. i don't know how i'm supposed to disinfect my carpets/couch if lysol does not work. i've also read to have it steam-cleaned but i cannot afford to do that at the moment. does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Honey

I am so sorry to hear this news I was actually tearing up a little bit. You already know how great of chances she has thanks to her moms early detection and vet visit. You should be proud of yourself. Your a good mom. Your girl will be fine. Hopefully you can spend some more time with her. She needs all your love!


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you so much. we're hoping for the best.

i just went to walmart and bought odoban, which is supposed to kill parvo and other dog/cat viruses. also lysol. i'm going to use these both on fabric and whatnot and hope for the best.


----------



## tippykayak

It's unlikely she'll contract it from a clean household surface, even if there are trace amounts that could hurt a weakened dog. If the vet puts her on a long course of doxycycline (which I'd ask about, by the way), it won't have a chance to reestablish itself.

As far as transmission, in answer to the other poster's question, they can get it from feces and from direct contact with an infected dog, even if that dog is not symptomatic. Even secondary contact (you get slobber on your hands from an infected dog and then pet your dog who then licks that area) is possible. It's highly, highly contagious on contact.

Sorry - I got this thread confused with a thread on lepto. A long course of doxycycline is recommended after a bout of lepto, not parvo. The information about transmission is accurate, though.


----------



## tonisaysss

they told me they were going to send her home with antibiotics and a bland diet. i spoke with the vet about my min-pin, who is four, and he told me unless she shows symptoms that she would not test positive in a fecal test and it would be a waste of money. well, something along those lines. i've been keeping a close eye on her and she's eating well and full of energy.

i'm a little torn because i keep reading about how the combination mixture of vaccines (parvo, distemper, etc) she received 4 or so days prior to being sick may be the culprit. something that over 50% of the pups that come down with parvo had been vaccinated for it 3-14 days previously. i don't know how bad of a case she has because i have not witnessed any of her symptoms because we brought her right to the vet.

my mind is reeling. i feel like i don't really have any closure here. i should stay away from google.


----------



## mylissyk

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought once they have had parvo they have immunity to it and should not contract it again?


----------



## tippykayak

mylissyk said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought once they have had parvo they have immunity to it and should not contract it again?


Yes, my apologies. I got confused with a thread on lepto and put something incorrect about doxycycline in my earlier post. I've corrected it.

I think dogs are generally immune to parvo after they get it once, though there are multiple strains.


----------



## tonisaysss

i'm not too sure about parvo immunity but it's what i keep hearing. you can never be too safe, however. i will talk to the vet about vaccinating her or if it's necessary later on today.

anyway, i just spoke to the vet. they put a tech on the phone with me to tell me how things are going. she seemed very happy with layla; she said that she's doing well and _currently holding down food_. if all goes well, she said she will likely be able to come home _tomorrow_! that's great considering it's really only full second day there.

i feel like 60 lbs has been lifted off of my shoulders. i know nothing is for sure right now, but i'm trying to remain optimistic (for once!) i will be visiting her again tonight when the vets office isn't so chaotic. thank you all again for the kind thoughts. at times like these, the emotional support really does wonders.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad Layla is doing better!

I don't know anything about Parvo so I have no advice. I'll just keep ypu both in my thoughts and prayers for a quick uneventful recovery. Layla sure is a pretty little girl and I know you miss her.

Google overload - I know what you mean.:doh:


----------



## BeauShel

That is great news that she is doing so much better and may get to come home. We wil keep the positive thoughts for her to be home being loved and spoiled tomorrow.


----------



## tippykayak

tonisaysss said:


> i'm not too sure about parvo immunity but it's what i keep hearing. you can never be too safe, however. i will talk to the vet about vaccinating her or if it's necessary later on today.
> 
> anyway, i just spoke to the vet. they put a tech on the phone with me to tell me how things are going. she seemed very happy with layla; she said that she's doing well and _currently holding down food_. if all goes well, she said she will likely be able to come home _tomorrow_! that's great considering it's really only full second day there.
> 
> i feel like 60 lbs has been lifted off of my shoulders. i know nothing is for sure right now, but i'm trying to remain optimistic (for once!) i will be visiting her again tonight when the vets office isn't so chaotic. thank you all again for the kind thoughts. at times like these, the emotional support really does wonders.


I doubt vaccination will be necessary, but confer with your vet on that one.

And, HOORAY! I'm so glad to hear Layla is doing better.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Oh this is GREAT news on little Layla!!:smooch: I am so happy to read this tonight, and am hoping she wll be able to come home with you tomorrow! She will be so ready to be so loved and spoiled! Keep getting better Sweetie!


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you all so much! i went and visited her again around 10 pm. the tech said she was a total chow hound and ate all of her food at around 5 and still had it down at 10. she was licking water off of my fingers and drank twice from her bowl while i was there.

i was afraid she was going to be very weak but the entire time i was there she was in great spirits. tail thumping into the cage wall and she was strong-arming me trying to get the heck out of there! she is off of IV fluids as of tonight. i looked at her chart and she has been clear of vomiting all day today, tonight and last night. she was chasing the napkin in my hand a tad playfully and lick attacked my face anytime i made raspberry noises at her (shes always loved it ). her demeanor has improved 10x over since last night.

i went and borrowed my mother's steam cleaner so i'm going to nuke the apartment/couch tonight before she gets home. my min-pin is at my mother's for the next month as a safety precaution. so this far, everything seems to being going about as well as it possibly could. 

edit:
she is also being treated with panacure (sp?) for her whipworms.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I am so glad to hear Layla is doing so well and might be able to come home tomorrow. I've been following your thread (although mostly from work where I don't actually log on so can't post) and wanted to know that you guys are in my thoughts.

What a scary stressful time for you, the good news on her physical condition and to see her in such good spirits must have been such a relief for you.

Keep up the good work little Layla, mommy wants you home!


----------



## tippykayak

It's nice to hear better and better news finally. 

Have you thought about putting both dogs in Interceptor instead of whatever else you're using for heartworm? If Layla got exposed to whipworms, chances are your min-pin has been exposed too, and while Layla will probably be immune to parvo after this, there's no immunity to whipworms.


----------



## janine

So happy to hear Layla is doing better everyday....Bet you can't wait to get her home to your very clean home!!!


----------



## inge

I've been following this thread...I'm very happy she's doing so much better. I think you are an exemplary dog owner!


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you all so much. lola, my min-pin, will be hitting up the vet for whip worms and probably a titre test.

i just spoke to the vet. i couldn't get a hold of a tech so it was just a receptionist. apparently she vomited this morning so she will no be coming home tonight.  i'll be going in again tonight and see what's really going on.


----------



## 3 goldens

i HOPE SHE IS AABLE TO COMNE HOME SOON. pRAYERS AND GOOD THOUGHTS FOR YOUR LITTLE GIRL.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you for the good thoughts.

i just got home from the vet again. she threw up today and she does not look very good. she just stood there the entire time i was there. her tail wagged once. she looks weak and disoriented. she kept nuzzling me; resting her head in my hands, in my chest, and on my shoulders. the vet said they have good days and bad days. she shouldn't have been fed last night and i personally believe that is what set her back. she's on IV with antibiotics and nutrition still. she has lost quite a bit of weight and she was lean to begin with. they said that puppies normally stay for 3-7 days and layla is only on day 3 so i should stop getting my hopes up.

i bought concentrated roccol-d from the vet. it's supposed to be better than bleach to kill parvo so i'm going to go over all furniture again. i'm trying to keep busy or else i just break down.

after seeing her tonight i can't think straight. my eyes tear up every 15 minutes. i feel so horrible for her and i don't know what to do. 

there's a puppy that is 2 mos and going through parvo as well. she came in a day before layla. she had a relapse last night (same things as layla tonight) and is doing quite well today. i'm hoping layla follows suit.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Oh that must have been so tough to see Layla in that state. I'm sure she will come around. I truly hope she is able to come home soon. I know how empty a house feels without its golden.


----------



## Florabora22

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that Layla had a setback! I hope that she is better tomorrow!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Continuing to send love and prayers for you, your boyfriend and Little Layla! I know how hard that was to see her like that, but they do, have good and bad days with Parvo. Then, it seems they take a turning point, and she will start improving each day, and the bad days will be over. I so hope tomorrow is a much better day for her, and for you. Sending so many positive thoughts for her tonight! Please feel better soon, sweet little girl!:smooch:


----------



## Laurie

Keeping Layla in our prayers.....hopefully she has a better day tomorrow. Please think pawsitive !!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that Layla had a setback and wasnt able to come home with you today. Hopefully it is the last of her being sick so she can be home soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Hoping that Layla is better tomorrow and has no more setbacks. It is so hard to see them when they are so sick.


----------



## Honey

its better that she stays there IMO then come home with you too soon. Everything will be fine with your little one. They can take care of her best at the Vets. Bringing her home and ruhsing her back would be extremely scary and sad..


----------



## Heidi36oh

So sorry for the setback, praying Layla will be home with you soon.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you all. it means a lot. 

i just uploaded a few pictures from my cellphone of layla. the first and last picture are older. they are some of my favorites. she makes the weirdest faces when she sleeps on her back! she's so silly.

i miss her so much!


----------



## Olddog

That first picture is adorable. I can see how you miss her. Wishing a good recovery.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Such cute pictures. I'm sorry for the setback I know how worried you are and how much you miss her. I hope she's doing much better today when you see her. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Be sure to take care of yourself.

Cindy


----------



## janine

Just checking on Layla....hope she had a good day. Love the Layla baby pictures and upside down shot..and your min-pin makes a good pillow.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you all. 

i just got home again. she has like 3 of our shirts in her kennel for smell. anyway, i believe she looks better than last night. her tail wagged more and she was sleeping soundly when we walked in. last night she seemed agitated, wouldn't lay down, and seemed restless. we sat on the floor outside of her cage with the door open while she slept on and off occasionally opening her eyes to look at us and falling back asleep. she vomited today again but i'm hoping tomorrow is the day she starts feeling better. she's still on IV but she seems comfortable tonight so i'm trying to focus on that.

today is her 4th full day at the vet. every day that goes by i know her chances dramatically increase. i just hope she feels better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Thanks for the update on your Layla. She is still in our thoughts. Hope she is back under your roof soon.


----------



## BeauShel

I hope she will be home very soon. She sounds like she is doing better.


----------



## tonisaysss

so i went to the vet twice today. once around 12 pm and around 7 pm. stayed about 1.5 hrs each time. 

the first visit, layla was looking better. she's more alert but still very weak and sleepy. she apparently had vomited around 5 am that morning (i think?) but had not had any blowouts that day thus far. after greeting us, she laid back down and took a pretty peaceful nap. she would occasionally open her eyes and look at us and would fall back asleep.

the second time, she had still not vomited that day. they were saying she would most likely be tried on an I/D bland diet later tonight to see if she could hold it down. we were so happy. within 10 minutes of seeing her, she vomited for the first time today. pretty horrible thing to witness. anyway, she was cleaned up. she was standing and seemed in good spirits after having thrown up. i was blowing raspberries at her because it's something she's always liked (i don't know why) and proceeded to wag her tail SO hard and was wriggling around and shoving her head into me. i'm glad she was cheered up. we left around 9 and she had not thrown up again the last time we spoke to the vet (around 11.)

if all goes well, she'll be tried on food tomorrow if the vet gives the go. they said she's doing well and wags her tail every time they go in to check on her. trying to be optimistic and she's slowly improving. i miss her so much and i just want her home so i can spoil and pamper her. 

in other news, apparently my mother's yellow nape parrot is courting my min-pin because it's mating season. i wish i could witness that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It sounds like Layla is improving. It must feel good when she responds to you. I hope she is able to come home soon.


----------



## BeauShel

Hope she keeps improving. The raspberries just made me smile. Your min pin better come home soon or you might have some wierd puppies. LOL We are keeping her still in our prayers.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you both for the kind thoughts. we're hoping her symptoms stay to a bare minimum like today so she can eat and get her energy back. my house is so empty without both my pups. 

and yes, LOL. my min pin loves to sit on the guest bed and stare out the window. the bird climbs up the bed (he seriously has the run of the house) and sits within inches of her and regurgitates food for her. so weird...


----------



## daddysgirl

just saw this, hope your sweet girl is able to come home soon. thinking of you and Layla.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Sending positive thoughts and prayers tonight for Layla, that she will be able to keep food down tomorrow, and be able to come home very soon. I know how much you miss her! Hugs being sent to all of you tonight.


----------



## Florabora22

I'm sorry to hear she's had such a rough time with this, still throwing up, poor baby! But she's probably just getting it all out of her system, I'm sure she will be feeling much better today or tomorrow.


----------



## tonisaysss

it's really breaking my heart that she's still fighting it. i was hoping it would be gone by now, but she's slowly improving.

they thought she was going to be able to go home on the third day. my mind is reeling. i know after the 5 day hump, people say they're pretty much free & clear on survival and it's just a matter of time before they can hold their food.


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure hope Layla holds her food down and gets to come home soon. At least she is doing pretty well, but I know you miss her and worry about her.

It sounds like the bird is either mothering your min pin or trying to interest her in some "other" activities.:doh: I once had an ostrich fall in love or lust with me. That was funny, but I was glad he was behind a 6' chain link fence.:uhoh:


----------



## tonisaysss

okay, home from the vet away. got there at 2 it is now 4. doh.

she had soft, unformed stool this morning (not parvo diarrhea, though). apparently layla did vomit once very early this morning but instead of doing it on all her blankets, she did it in the corner and proceeded it cover it with a towel so she didn't have to lay in it. crazy dogs. the vet also said she is not as lethargic and weak as before.

when i got there, she immediately stood to greet us with her tail wagging. she was very attentive with eyes fully open. she was in very good spirits and i feel as if she's returning to her old self. she is constantly watching the cats eat (she's in the cat ward where it's quiet) and perks up SO quickly anytime she hears a bag open assuming it's food. they took her off of the IV while we were there and will be giving her SQ fluids and seeing how she does. hopefully she'll be able to eat soon, but they're waiting to make sure her GI system rests a bit more.

we'll be going back tonight around 9pm to see how she's doing. thank you all for continued support.


----------



## tippykayak

Hooray for Layla!


----------



## janine

Wow ... I was hoping to hear good news! Sounds like Layla is doing better today, hope she is home with you soon.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Just checking in on the sweet girl, and so glad to hear she is doing better. Also very glad to hear you had a good visit with her, as I know how hard it is to see her sick.

Praying this is the turning point, and it's all steady progress back to health from here. Hope tonights visit is a good one.


----------



## BeauShel

She sounds like she is about ready to come home. Way to go Layla.


----------



## tonisaysss

thanks all!

i just spent like 2 and a half hours with her. she slept very soundly 3/4 of the time so i was thankful. she had a soft e-collar on because i guess she's finally realized she has an IV and she kept licking it. i'm taking it as a good sign because before i think she was too delirious to mess with it. when we got there, she was up and trying to strong-arm past us to get out of the cage. she still perks up anytime she hears a bag open, so i think she's convinced herself she's VERY ready for food. 

anyway, i left at 10:30 PM and she had not vomited since early that morning. she's still on a very slow IV drip. anyway, just wanted to update. things are returning to normal slowly but surely. hopefully she'll be home within a day or two.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sweet baby, so glad she is improving, hopefully she will be home with you very soon.

Give that sweet girl a big hug and big kiss from me when you go see her!


----------



## amy22

Im so glad she is improving. I know you cant wait to get her home. Hopefully that will be very soon.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you all!

the last time layla has vomited was early feb 7 morning. it's now 9 pm on feb 8. she was fed around 12 pm today at the vet (a bland canned I/D food) and is doing very well. she finally has some carbs in her system so she was going INSANE, was hyper, licking us, wouldn't lay down, was trying to push past us, and was wagging like crazy. she was even chewing on my boyfriend's hands. we were under the impression that she could go home today so we stayed from 4 PM to 7 PM (doh!) and were told tomorrow would be the day if she holds everything down. she's still on a very slight IV drip because she's being weened on to food and they don't want to get ahead of themselves and give her full access to water yet. they gave me a syringe full of water so i let her lap some up out of my hand to wet her mouth a bit. she was resting when we left so we're hoping all goes well.

i tried to see my current charges w/ the vet and my bill is apparently 1,200$ and i've only put down 140$ (all i had) so hopefully i can remind them of the 500$ estimate tomorrow and they can cut me some slack because i'm a student. (doh, again!)


ugh, i'm so happy things are looking better. layla is my miracle money pit.


----------



## janine

So happy to hear good news....hoping tomorrow comes quick.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you! i'm absolutely thrilled. we called to check in at 12 am and they said she had not vomited and they will be feeding her again shortly. hopefully tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Great news, so glad she is keeping the food down and feeling better. I'm hoping that when I check this thread again tonight the news will be that Layla is home!!!!


----------



## Olddog

Thats wonderful that she made a good recovery. Sounds like she is missing home. Hope you throw a big Welcome Home party.


----------



## tonisaysss

thanks all!!

just got off the phone again. it's 10 am and she's held everything down as of now. he said the vet is going to check her over and she will most likely be home today. 

THANK GOD!!


----------



## Laurie

So nice to hear good news!!!! I'm sure Layla will be awfully happy to be home.......


----------



## tonisaysss

absolutely! we're in the process of buying her all new toys (i don't know why thats so fun for me?!?!) and i just ordered her a new boomerang tag for her new pink collar. 

i made my bed and couch up so she could sleep anywhere she wanted with puppy-safe sheets and blankets. i can't wait. i'm so thrilled.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Congratulations to you and Layla! Long battle won!


----------



## inge

Congratulations!!!!I'm so happy she's doing ok again!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so HAPPY to read your post this morning!! Congratulations to Layla and to you on her homecoming!!:smooch: This is just Wonderful!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yay !!! I am so happy she gets to come home


----------



## tippykayak

It must be such a relief to get her back after so much scary stuff.


----------



## BeauShel

WOOO HOOOO!!!!! Doing the Snoopy dance for you and Layla.


----------



## tonisaysss

well i'm allowed to go pick her up at 6 tonight. (less than 2 hrs away!)

i'm a little upset about how the billing worked out. i suppose i'd welcome any financial hit simply because they made her better, but still. i ended up being charged 1,055$ instead of my originally quoted 500-600$ for this. i explained my situation (i'm 19 and currently an unemployed student) and they didn't cut me any slack even after i was NOT approved for carecredit. sigh. she even still have to go back for panacur wormer.  they want it all upfront, too. won't do a payment plan. doh.

oh well. i went and visited her and she was literally climbing the walls. she's FULL of energy and i'm going to have a heck of a time making her stay calm when we get home. i went out and bought her new toys because i threw out all old ones.

just going to be happy to have her home if anything.  thank you all.


----------



## amy22

Im so glad that you are getting Layla back! I wonder why they wont work with you on payments....


----------



## tonisaysss

well i just got home. she's going NUTS. she was SO excited. she seriously laid down on my bed and just wriggled around on her back for 10 minutes.

i was given cans, medication, and a 3-day treatment of panacur. the vet tech that quoted me the 600$ price actually lowered my 1200$ bill to $713 so everything is going great except layla is freaking me out and being too hyper.


----------



## amy22

I bet shews just soooo happy to be home!! That wonderful news about the price DECREASE!!! How did you manage that?? Im happy for you to finally have Layla home.


----------



## tonisaysss

i was also given clavamox (amoxicillin), antirobe, famotidine, and a liquid mixture containing, barium, albon, and toxiban. 

and i have no idea, the vet tech was just really really nice. i didn't even ask about price or the initial estimate. 

she's thrilled. i keep giving her very little amounts of water every so often. she's re-investigating the house at the moment!


----------



## janine

So happy Layla is home...


----------



## BayBeams

Wonderful New that your pup is home at least. I have to say the price is REALLY reasonable. Around here that length of stay would have been thousands of dollars. 
Enjoy your Layla but you may expect her to be a bit naughty at first.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

SO glad to hear Layla is back home!!


----------



## tonisaysss

in all honestly, the intitial price was very fitting. i would have expected to pay 1200$ if not MORE for 8 days of stay and constant IV/meds/etc. the DVM who owns the place is great. they're also keeping a man's cat to stabilize it w/ IV for 4 days free of charge. i've never been to such an understanding and reasonable vet.

i know not too many vets actually will treat parvo simply because it's so labor/attention intensive so i'm thanking my lucky stars. 700$ is ridiculously low for what we've gone through. i'm probably going to bring the night crew (who i spent most of my time with) a card and some krispy kremes and coffee within the next few days just to say thanks.

layla is still sleeping soundly on the couch. i feel so happy right now. thank you all so much for the continued support. you have all helped me so much.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just reading all this now...WOW, what a journey! I am so happy Layla recovered and is back home with you. It sounds like you have a WONDERFUL vet ! I had a 6 week old puppy survive Parvo and she lived to be almost 17. She was very healthy her entire life. She was always very small and we wondered if that was from the Parvo, but other than that she was great. Please give Layla a big hug from me. She has a great Mom and Dad !


----------



## Florabora22

Woohoo! Layla sounds like she's thrilled to be home. That must have been such a wonderful homecoming.


----------



## tonisaysss

lol thank you both! i'm giving her hugs every time i walk past her. :

she's in full layla-pain-in-the-butt mode so everything is just how it always is. head in laps, begging for food with puppy dog eyes. slamming her body into walls and rubbing against them. biting us. the whole sha-bang. even went and took a nice big ol' pee in the middle of the floor because i was on the phone. welcome home present to herself, i spose.


----------



## tonisaysss

anyone know if i should keep panacur dewormer in the fridge or leave it at room temp?


----------



## BeauShel

If I remember correctly, I kept it at room temperature but not sure. I am so glad that Layla is home and back to her fun and wild self. I bet she will be sleeping really well after all her wild antics tonight. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and the pups.


----------



## Heidi36oh

So glad you got her home, bet she is thrilled, give that girl a big hug from the Ohio Crew!


----------



## tonisaysss

now she has a sore between her shoulder blades. i kinda think it's where she was given her shots throughout her stay at the vet. one thing after another! i don't think it's a hotspot because she can't reach and i noticed it when we were at the vets and not before. it's not puffy. it about the size of a quarter, the hair is still there and fine, but it's wet (i don't really think it's pus, just seems like water?) but it's red and it looks like the top layer of skin is gone. ugh. she's on all sorts of antibiotics and hasn't been outside, so i'm not too worried. we'll see. i don't know if should put anything on it? a tiny bit of goldbond to dry it up or just call the vet?

in other news, she's eating like a hound (trying to) and i'm constantly intercepting zoomies because i don't want her to get too excited! she's pooping very solid so all is great for us right now. 

thank you all for the support through this. you're all so kind!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wonderful new except for the sore. I would certainly check with the vet, sometimes they can get a little infection at an injection site. More hugs to her please !! XXXOOO


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you! everything is back to normal now. for now!

i spoke to my mom about it and i'm not too worried. i'm just going to use a hibiclens shampoo on it to kill bacteria. she's on antibiotics so if it does get any worse, back to the vet i spose. it just looks like a wet hot spot. :doh:


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I'm so glad that Layla is back home with you and on the mend.


----------



## tonisaysss

thank you! she's on 'quarantine' right now so she's going stir crazy and currently waiting for ME to retrieve the ball she shoved under the TV stand for the 8th time today.

everything is going just great. however, we went for a small walk today and i wanted to give her some 'extra' time outside so i sat in the sun with her by the lake. she walked right up to me munchin' on some random old poop and i had to give her a full oral cheek exam to get it out. ew. you think she would have learned her lesson by now!


----------

